
Trump’s tariffs are backfiring even on beneficiaries - sr_banksy
http://www.aei.org/publication/trumps-tariffs-are-backfiring-even-on-industries-that-were-supposed-to-benefit-from-protectionism/
======
olliej
To be clear, this article is simply saying that their share price is
declining, which does not actually effect the company.

